# Looking for a Blue Black Dye...



## j_absinthe (Mar 20, 2008)

So I've tried a couple brands of Blue Black dye. I tried Garnier's, and though it had a decent intensity and balance of the blue and the black, it washed out in a week. Now I'm on some Revlon creme color (w/ a color glaze conditioner) and the black is there, but no blue.

I don't want blue blue hair because, well, blue just isn't my thing, but I love a true black with a cool, midnight blue sheen. Any suggestions?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG, where do I begin?!

I am always on the lookout for the bluest, blackest hair I can find--my friends laugh at me when I say that I want "Superman" hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These are the one's I've tried:

Revlon Colorstay (Natural Blue Black-Asian woman on the box)
Bigen Blue Black (powder color - add water)
Textures & Tones 1b (very gentle - created for relaxed hair, woc)


Bigen gave me the best blue sheen (and lasts the longest), but some ppl have a reaction to the color. All of these have the potential to be drying (due to being permanent colors as you probably know), so make sure you use great maintenance products (moisturizing treatments).



HTH


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 26, 2008)

what if you left the black then did like a manic panic or special effects blue over it. It would only leave behind a blue tint I think.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 26, 2008)

the darkest black in loreal hydreince line ...i used this years ago and hated hated how blue my hair looked ..and I remember it lasted foreverrrr till finally my hair grew long enough where i just cut all the old dye off lolz.

so take a look at loreal hydirence lols ..i remember it being soo blue hehe. 

good luck


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_what if you left the black then did like a manic panic or special effects blue over it. It would only leave behind a blue tint I think._

 
That's going to be my last ditch effort, but I'm definently loving the suggestions from you gals!

Urbanlilfairy: Do you mean Clairol's Hydrience?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 27, 2008)

I found this old pic of the last dye job I did...

Results of Textures & Tones 1B (no flash)





You can get this at Walmart or some store like that (also Sally's)


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 29, 2008)

I favourite is Clairol Nice and Easy. It lasts very long. I use it in the summer when my hair tends to brown a bit.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Mar 29, 2008)

try a sallys beauty supply?


----------

